# Kickoff Matches / Show



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

I used to like the free for all matches in the wwe in the 90's but modern day pre show matches I don't watch the ppvs on sky box office and just get the dvds, so I skip past the pre show matches.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

their shows are only six or seven hours these days, they can’t feature everyone


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't know why anyone would choose to watch a kick-off show anyway. Whether there's matches planned or not.

The "panel" aspect is fucking awful, the video packages are just the same ones that are in the PPV itself. They're a massive waste of time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's sucks that we don't get much kick-off matches. The kick-off shows are basically an advertisement to get more people to watch/buy the PPV. I think most people would have already made that choice an hour before the show starts.


----------



## Inside Cradle (Jan 16, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> I don't know why anyone would choose to watch a kick-off show anyway. Whether there's matches planned or not.
> 
> The "panel" aspect is fucking awful, *the video packages are just the same ones that are in the PPV itself.* They're a massive waste of time.


Agree with all but the highlighted is the most frustrating to me. 

Still, I think a pre-show match is good for the crowd and for a big event probably nice for some to get into but they are pretty shit.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Inside Cradle said:


> Agree with all but the highlighted is the most frustrating to me.
> 
> Still, I think a pre-show match is good for the crowd and for a big event probably nice for some to get into but they are pretty shit.


For me, if you are airing a preshow in order to pull in viewers and PPV buys from people that otherwise wouldn't be watching, you really need to showcase the talent, and show people what the PPV will be like. You have to have at least one good match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Preshow matches are a nice way to warm up the crowd and kind of ease us into the show we're about to see. And they also help to get more people on the show.


----------

